# Vom Eisenherz



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Any experiences with this breeder? They are located near Chicago.
Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What drew you to this breeder? You mentioned in an earlier thread that you were looking for a puppy with "less drive". These are working line dogs so they are most likely going to have some sort of drive and not your average pet. 

Are you sure you want a working line puppy? What are you looking to do with your puppy... any sports?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't have any experience with this breeder, but I though you were looking for German Show Lines? I know there's slim pickings for that in the Houston area but there's GOT to be something good between here and Chicago, right? 

If you're looking for working lines we have some great ones here in TX. Or do you have a specific reason for this one?


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

*Working Lines*

I know this breeder. I think I have been talked out of the Show Line. I would like a stable, solid dog with good nerves that is not through the roof on drive. I have worked with this breeder before, but am open to options.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Many showlines have good nerves and are very stable...just have to do homework!!!


----------

